# If you live in the USA, I PRESENT you a score by OMNI or NEUMATION as a GIFT



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2021)

Hi, folks, several printed scores of film music classics were published over the last months. But sadly, some of them are not available in Europe, so I am looking for someone who could send me a copy of BACK TO THE FUTURE (OMNI) and THE DAY THE EARTH STOOD STILL (Neumation).

This is what I offer:

- You give me you adress and tell me which score from Omni or Neumation you would like to have
- I order BACK TO THE FUTURE and THE DAY THE EARTH STOOD STILL as well as _your_ requested score and let it ship to your adress in the USA.
- After you received the two shipments, you keep the requested score and send me BTTF and TDTESS to my adress in Germany
- When I received the two scores, you well get the shipping costs refunded

So you only have to repackage and ship two scores and you will receive one score for free! 

Step forward, americans!


----------

